# Filling Cracks in Walnut Slab



## walnutslab (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first real project - making a coffee table out of a 1.5" thick slab of walnut. There is a long, thin, uneven crack running on one end. I attached a photo. I'm debating what to do with it:

1. Apply wood glue and clamp (also clamp from top to make the crack flush?)

2. Fill in with Acylic Resin or Epoxy

3. Sand and seal the inside of the crack and let it be.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You could glue and clamp the crack but more than likely it will crack again. If you are looking for a long term solution you should cut the bad part of the board off and glue another piece of wood on it. If you are going to glue it then use a yellow carpenters glue and put a bowtie patch on the underside.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Id just glue the crack and add a few bowties along the length of the crack. I wouldnt hide em though. Id put them right on top with a contrasting wood such as maple.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

walnutslab said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is my first real project - making a coffee table out of a 1.5" thick slab of walnut. There is a long, thin, uneven crack running on one end. I attached a photo. I'm debating what to do with it:
> 
> ...


It's not really that big of a crack to try to fix. Depending on how much pressure is needed to bring it back together. If its a lot it may not fix just by gluing it back. If you want a fine looking piece you can just rip it on the crack and glue it together. If you want one of those live edge looking pieces leave it and glue some kind of bow tie on it to keep it from getting longer. I'd use the same kind of wood so it doesn't draw the attention away from the beauty of the piece your trying to make. Those bow tie route ins get enough attention even if they are non contrasting. There popular with woodworkers but not the general public. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

walnutslab said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is my first real project - making a coffee table out of a 1.5" thick slab of walnut. There is a long, thin, uneven crack running on one end. I attached a photo. I'm debating what to do with it:
> 
> ...


do you have a table saw ? if it was mine i would rip out the split piece, cut is so that the split is cut out, than glue back the 2 piece's togother , i don't belive glue is going to hold look's like a stress or drying crack? cutting out the split piece is what i would do good luck


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree with several others who said "rip it off and glue another piece on". I think you'll always have trouble with it if you try to fill or reglue.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## chicago (Jul 5, 2012)

I would use butterfly-keys. My fear would be that the filler would make matters worse not better, but that is just me.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

chicago said:


> I would use butterfly-keys. My fear would be that the filler would make matters worse not better, but that is just me.


You do nice work.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## chicago (Jul 5, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> You do nice work.
> 
> Al
> 
> Nails only hold themselves.


Thank you, sir. I appreciate your kind words.


----------

